# prototype Jaguar



## mrg

Ok lets see if anybody can help with this. I have a couple of 53/54 Jaguars, both have both types of fender mounts in the rear factory,  I have seen 4 (owned 3 of these) over 30 yrs., first I bought a 53 cantilever frame I thought someone had welded a hand brake hoop over the og fender bracket but a local old Schwinn told me it was a 53 prototype jag.then I went to Ann arbor swap and Jerry Peters house I met some old Schwinn factory workers that told me in 53 the boss said lets make a HD 3spd. and they only made frames in big batches so they pulled some Phantom frames out of stock and welded a hoop brace for the hand brake over the og fender mt. I don't remember if they told me how many (if they knew) but when they got good reviews and were making frames again they made jag specific ones with just the hoop fender/brake mt. also they told me that the first ones had aluminum hub SA 3 spds. rarer Laubdell seat, both of mine have the hub and one the seat. one I found around 20 yrs. ago complete but had been hot rodded in the late 50's with bobed fenders, corvett tank & cal handle bars, then 10 yrs. ago a complete really faded one, the 4th one someone had and sold at LB swap a couple of yrs. ago, I sold him a og green guard of a 55 jag that matched his paint. I never looked at his # but my hot rod is 53 and I will look tomorrow at my red one. that the only info I have but over the yrs. a couple of people have said similar things.Like to see what anybody else has heard or seen. These pics are old, maybe I will get better ones tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## rhenning

You do realise production of 1954 Jags started in like Sept of 1953 do you not?  In Schwinns year of frame date doen't mean model year of the bike.  They were often built months ahead of the time the frame became a bike.  Roger


----------



## mrg

Yes I know year models started late in the year before, that's not  the point, these were made before they made Jaguar specific frames, so at the beginning of production, they are 54' models


----------



## spoker

the early ones had an aluminum rear hub and a single crash rail seat made in almira ohio,the other ones had a steel rear hub and leftover phanther 2 rail ballooner seats,i think they used hubs and brake handles from early travlers or worlds,ya kno schwinn was famous for using existing parts to come out with new models and the first run bikes differ from regular production models,the early one i had also had apainted headlite bezel,i dont know if the brake handles are unique but ive not seen them on other bikes,if i remember the spelling on the first seat was faubler,elmira ohio,oh ya ive seen an original with the weird moonsoon tires or what they called em,there were 2 diff tire brands cataloged,the painted bezel if per catalog


----------



## mrg

How about the duel brake hoops/fender mount?


----------



## spoker

cant say,i dont remember seeing it but then i wasnt lookin,sounds like somthing schwinn would do,do the middleweight frames have the same rear mount for single and multi speed?with just a diff fork in the front?


----------



## GTs58

I find this very interesting, it's not every day you come across something like this. Those flat added on brake/fender brackets may also have been a proto type. I'm curious to know the locations were the four were found. Were they all in Cali?


----------



## mrg

Ok lets see, the first one (with double rear brake/fender mount) I bought at a yard sale here in socal in the late 70's to make a klunker for the Mt. Wilson downhill and with the dbl mounts, the first balloon Id seen with hand brakes so I made mine hub & hand brakes in rear and the balloon fork w/brake, Mt. Wilson was 13 mi. downhill dirt road that ate brakes and no hub (ND, bendex,Morrow etc) lasted more than 2 or so days (3 trips down a day) also wore out pads & shoes (Vans) sliding around those corners but this for a different thread in another section. second one found at Pomona car swap 10 yrs. and the frame was the same so I knew Schwinn had made them. they come from all over for that swap and didnt think about ask where it was from, then I got the story I talked about in my first post when I was back east. Then a few yrs. ago I bought the red (or whats left of the red) back east, didnt ask about the one I saw at last at LB bike swap but all 4 had the dbl brake/fender mt. all factory welded and identical.O well ask my friends here on the cabe if its weird I seem to find it (and then 3) Im sure there is more out there and more info. Thanks, here are more pics of my hotrod on the road today


----------



## mrg

I give up for tonight, I lost my whole paragraph once ( and I'm not a fast typer) and now some sideways pics, I posted the pics from my phone and I guess its how you were holding when you took it even tho it doesn't show that way on phone. O well


----------



## GTs58

I'm curious about your serial numbers. You said they were late 53 so could you please post the numbers when you have nothing else better to do?   Someone earlier said the new next years models began production in Sept but that is incorrect. From my research Schwinn starting stamping serial numbers for the next years models in mid November. It took roughly a little over one month from that serial number date before there was a finished bike.   

Been doing some internet searches on this subject and I came across two pictures and both these Jags have both brackets. May be hard to see but I blew up the pics to verify. 

I'll bet there are and have been owners that are clueless about this oddity on their Jaguars. It would be interesting to see just how long or how many Jags Schwinn produced with this add on bracket.


----------



## mrg

From what I came up with both of my frames were built between oct. 15-30-1953 (b73xxx, c02xxx), but the also used those # in 52 & 57. As I said before Schwinn factory workers I spoke to yrs. ago (25-30) told me they used Phantom frames (balloon) at first and after they got positive reviews and were put them into reg. production and ran frames again (sounded like they made a warehouse full then used them till they were gone) and made Jaguar specific frames.


----------



## greenephantom

Dude, those are rad. Now I have something else to add to the list of must-have bikes. And the regular ones are hard enough to find as it is. Dang. Dang. Dang.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## mrg

Yea, it was only a two yr. run, 54 & 55 for the balloon Jag so maybe these were only the first mo. or so maybe with some more ser. # or any other info we can get a better idea.


----------



## GTs58

Here is another that somewhat shows the double mounting plates. John mentioned in another thread that this one has a 53 serial number. Schwinn did build different models/frames in batches so the very first run of these Jags were obviously built on existing ballooner frames and just modified before paint. So far I have not come across a 1954 serial numbered Jag with both brackets. I also came across a 1954 Schwinn reporter and the main topic was about the 1953 production. It said Lightweights and juvenile bikes made up 65% of that years production. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?24862-1954-Schwinn-Jaguar&highlight=1954+Jaguar


----------



## Oilit

I know this thread is 3 years old, but it deserves updating. The pictures show this bike pretty much as I bought it. The seat and the pedals have been replaced and the Rocket Ray is long gone, but otherwise it's pretty complete. The serial number dates it to Oct. 1953 and the Sturmey Archer hub (alloy) is dated "54   1",  so that matches the bikes that @mrg  posted. It also has the earlier style Weinmnn levers, and I'm still not sure when the style changed. I've seen them on the early middleweights and one as late as 1958 on a Roadmaster Flying Falcon, but AMF may have been using up old stock.
I've also included some pictures of a seat I picked up off of EBay. I'm guessing this has to be an "Airflow" saddle, made by Mesinger (thanks to @Freqman1 for noticing what I'd missed!). My understanding is that the balloon Jaguars used either the Airflow or the Faulhaber seat, like the one in this post by @bobcycles : https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/v...dle-balloon-54-jag-etc-150-00-shipped.108169/. Was the Faulhaber on the later (1955) Jaguars, or was this random?


----------



## Pongo




----------



## Pongo

Here is mine I got a few weeks ago, unfortunately missing the rear 3 speed wheel and brakes


----------



## mrg

I like survivors!, the parts you need are real specific,  3 spd. is a aluminum hub and the brakes the largest ones to clear the heavy weight fenders but there out there, good luck.


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> I know this thread is 3 years old, but it deserves updating. The pictures show this bike pretty much as I bought it. The seat and the pedals have been replaced and the Rocket Ray is long gone, but otherwise it's pretty complete. The serial number dates it to Oct. 1953 and the Sturmey Archer hub (alloy) is dated "54   1",  so that matches the bikes that @mrg  posted. It also has the earlier style Weinmnn levers, and I'm still not sure when the style changed. I've seen them on the early middleweights and one as late as 1958 on a Roadmaster Flying Falcon, but AMF may have been using up old stock.
> I've also included some pictures of a seat I picked up off of EBay. I'm guessing this has to be an "Airflow" saddle, made by Mesinger (thanks to @Freqman1 for noticing what I'd missed!). My understanding is that the balloon Jaguars used either the Airflow or the Faulhaber seat, like the one in this post by @bobcycles : https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/v...dle-balloon-54-jag-etc-150-00-shipped.108169/. Was the Faulhaber on the later (1955) Jaguars, or was this random?
> 
> View attachment 827611
> 
> View attachment 827612
> 
> View attachment 827613
> 
> View attachment 827614
> 
> View attachment 827615
> 
> View attachment 827616
> 
> View attachment 827617
> 
> View attachment 827618
> 
> View attachment 827619
> 
> View attachment 827620
> 
> View attachment 827621
> 
> View attachment 827622
> 
> View attachment 827623
> 
> View attachment 827624





I would have to say that the Air-Flow was the intended saddle and there was a supply and demand, or better yet, a demand and supply issue for the Air-Flow saddles on the 54 Jaguar, so the other saddle (Troxel) was an appropriate substitute. It's somewhat obvious that Schwinn made a quick or late decision to produce the Jag and they came up short on the supply of the Air-Flows. I personally have seen more 1954 models and they had both types of saddles and just a few original 1955 models but can't say that I've seen many of the Air-Flow saddles being used on the 55 Jags. Here is another 54 with a Nov 13- 25/1953 SN.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Wow.....thought i saw everything...until i met schwinns


----------



## GTs58

I haven't verified the SN but this one has the 55 seat tube decal and was said to be a 1955.


----------



## bikemonkey

Oilit said:


> I know this thread is 3 years old, but it deserves updating. The pictures show this bike pretty much as I bought it. The seat and the pedals have been replaced and the Rocket Ray is long gone, but otherwise it's pretty complete. The serial number dates it to Oct. 1953 and the Sturmey Archer hub (alloy) is dated "54   1",  so that matches the bikes that @mrg  posted. It also has the earlier style Weinmnn levers, and I'm still not sure when the style changed. I've seen them on the early middleweights and one as late as 1958 on a Roadmaster Flying Falcon, but AMF may have been using up old stock.
> I've also included some pictures of a seat I picked up off of EBay. I'm guessing this has to be an "Airflow" saddle, made by Mesinger (thanks to @Freqman1 for noticing what I'd missed!). My understanding is that the balloon Jaguars used either the Airflow or the Faulhaber seat, like the one in this post by @bobcycles : https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/v...dle-balloon-54-jag-etc-150-00-shipped.108169/. Was the Faulhaber on the later (1955) Jaguars, or was this random?
> 
> View attachment 827611
> 
> View attachment 827612
> 
> View attachment 827613
> 
> View attachment 827614
> 
> View attachment 827615
> 
> View attachment 827616
> 
> View attachment 827617
> 
> View attachment 827618
> 
> View attachment 827619
> 
> View attachment 827620
> 
> View attachment 827621
> 
> View attachment 827622
> 
> View attachment 827623
> 
> View attachment 827624



Oilit - that is a great Jag in so many ways! Congrats for sure!

And thanks for reviving this thread...excellent and interesting info.


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> I would have to say that the Air-Flow was the intended saddle and there was a supply and demand, or better yet, a demand and supply issue for the Air-Flow saddles on the 54 Jaguar, so the other saddle (Troxel) was an appropriate substitute. It's somewhat obvious that Schwinn made a quick or late decision to produce the Jag and they came up short on the supply of the Air-Flows. I personally have seen more 1954 models and they had both types of saddles and just a few original 1955 models but can't say that I've seen many of the Air-Flow saddles being used on the 55 Jags. Here is another 54 with a Nov 13- 25/1953 SN.
> 
> View attachment 830086 View attachment 830087 View attachment 830088 View attachment 830089 View attachment 830090



Thank you @GTs58, that was what I wanted to know. Shawn e-mailed me a copy of the '53 ad, and the fine print specifies the Airflow but if Mesinger had some problem producing that design then it would make sense for Schwinn to use a substitute. I have a red Jaguar with the Faulhaber or Troxel seat and the serial number dates to Aug. 1954 but the hub is dated "54   12", so it actually may have been a 1955 model. I haven't had the seat off to look for a name but it looks like the one that Bobcycles sold.
I believe there was a thread where somebody said there was a connection between Troxel and Faulhaber, does anyone know more about that?


----------



## Oilit

bikemonkey said:


> Oilit - that is a great Jag in so many ways! Congrats for sure!
> 
> And thanks for reviving this thread...excellent and interesting info.



I know what you mean, there's lots of good information on the CABE, the only problem (sometimes) is finding the right thread. For my part, I'll thank @mrg for noticing these bikes and starting this thread!


----------



## mrg

Oilit, that blue bike is cool, seems like most are red or green, I also have a black 53/4 Jag I was looking for better fenders for!


----------



## Jim sciano

I have a “54” as well. Serial number is C87481. 11/13-11/25. When I got it, it had the incorrect seat on it. I put a repop Troxel on it but would love to find something original. I have the original bars but wanted to keep my cruiser bars on it because I do ride it.


----------



## Jim sciano

Figured I would keep this thread going. I attached a photo out of a 1954 Schwinn Catalog. It might help with what the Jaguars originally came with. I find the color options kind of funny.


----------



## mrg

Wow!, I have only seen black, Opalescent red blue & green. where are those Opalescent Violet & Gold??, I gota have one of those!


----------



## Jim sciano

I don’t think those colors exist. On the bottom of the page it says that all specifications subject to change without notice.


----------



## GTs58

Crazy choice for paint. Never seen a dark red blue or green either. So they shot the Opal Red over the gold painted frames? 

hzqw2l's  old Jag now in Hawaii.


----------



## mrg

Special order, I found my OG 1980 Flamboyant Lime green Cruiser after seeing them special order in a Schwinn catalog and a few others greens and whites have showed up and look at the black StingRays so you never know!


----------



## Pantmaker

That bike isn't alone.  My opalescent red Jaguar also shows gold where the color coat has aged.


----------



## Jim sciano

Yeah but didn’t other bikes that were painted opalescent red also tend to fade to gold? I just figured it was from the opalescent color fading and not that the red was painted over gold. Who knows, maybe we’re on to something.


----------



## mrg

Schwinn used silver or gold undercoat for different shades of red. gold undercoat made for a darker red.


----------



## GTs58

In the October 53 Schwinn Reporter informing the dealers that the new Jag was ready for delivery, it said colors: All Schwinn Opalescent and Black. 
I believe the Opals were first used on the earlier lightweights which included the Violet Opal. Gold was the original base coat but for some reason there was a product  problem with the Red candy. This red fade out issue was also very common with the early 60's Flamboyant Red. I have not seen an Opal middleweight with the gold base coat, yet. Only other model that I've seen with the gold base under the red is the Phantoms. Here's a 58 Phantom that stingrayjoe has for sale.


----------



## GTs58

mrg said:


> Special order, I found my OG 1980 Flamboyant Lime green Cruiser after seeing them special order in a Schwinn catalog and a few others greens and whites have showed up and look at the black StingRays so you never know!




I've read that it wasn't uncommon for Schwinn to produce certain models with non standard colors or parts if there was an order from a high volume dealer and the quantity ordered met the minimum Schwinn required for these special runs. I wonder how many of those Lime Cruisers were made, I've only seen a handful with most of them being in California.


----------



## GTs58

Pantmaker said:


> That bike isn't alone.  My opalescent red Jaguar also shows gold where the color coat has aged.
> View attachment 996502




Is this beauty for sale?   By chance, have you pulled the fork out to take a look at the hidden paint?


----------



## Pantmaker

GTs58 said:


> Is this beauty for sale?   By chance, have you pulled the fork out to take a look at the hidden paint?



 This ballooner Jag is still sitting in a corner of my garage with the same dust on it that it carried when I found it..."unmolested" as you call it.  When the time comes, you are one of very few people on this earth to whom I would sell this beautiful beast. Peace.


----------



## Jim sciano

So, I recently purchased a late aug. of 54 balloon jaguar because it looked mostly original, don’t come up for sale often and for being a red model, I didn’t see much paint fade. So, I had to have it because I didn’t want my early jaguar to be lonely. Since it’s not a early model, it only has the one mount on the rear. Not a big deal. We already knew the early ones (prototypes) seem to be modified phantom frames. I just tore the bike down to start refurbishing everything. What I noticed is, the primer under the paint on this bike is the typical schwinn brown primer. I don’t see any traces of a silver or gold base coat like the faded red jags out there. I wonder if they did change things up with the paint for whatever reason. I think it’s still the opal red but I wonder if anyone has noticed any other late 54 or 55 jags that faded to the copper color?  Or, could I possibly have another odd duck?  Sorry, just thought I would try to make things a little more confusing for these mystery jags.


----------



## Freqman1

Why did you have to go and open this can of worms again? The reason you see no gold is because your paint has not oxidized. Despite the best arguments there was no gold base coat. When the red oxidizes it turns gold leaving some to believe there was a gold base coat. Santa Claus, Easter Bunny, pots 'o gold at the end of the rainbow--you can believe in anything you want I suppose. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jim sciano

Ok. I thought the gold or silver base coat thing was a confirmed sure thing. I guess we learn something every day. Maybe I was just hoping to have something more special then what it already is. Thanks for clarifying that though. Jim


----------



## mrg

Your red seems a little less translucent ( more opaque ) than others, maybe without silver ( or gold ?? ) base coat, just standard primer it's just dark red?. I have seen Jags in 2 different looking greens and maybe the primer is the difference?


----------



## Freqman1

mrg said:


> Your red seems a little less translucent ( more opaque ) than others, maybe without silver ( or gold ?? ) base coat, just standard primer it's just dark red?



Mark I would be interested to see the steer tube of your faded bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg

Its pretty buried but next time its out I'll check, I have a 55 green Jag frame & fork I was going to sell I'll look at too. weird thing about the red 53 I remember seeing years ago a shadow of another logo on the guard under the og Jaguar, I'll have to look closer at that again, I've heard Schwinn thru screwups in a pile and repainted them later?


----------



## PCHiggin

Early production,cool. Nothing "prototype" here. Doubtful prototypes were used in production,they were usually discarded


----------



## Oilit

mrg said:


> Its pretty buried but next time its out I'll check, I have a 55 green Jag frame & fork I was going to sell I'll look at too. weird thing about the red 53 I remember seeing years ago a shadow of another logo on the guard under the og Jaguar, I'll have to look closer at that again, I've heard Schwinn thru screwups in a pile and repainted them later?



I don't know anything about paint, but I was asking another member on here (by private message) about another bike, and he said he thinks Schwinn may have changed paint during the "50's, but called both types opalescent. If I understood him, they went from having a separate reflective metallic layer under the top coat to having metallic flecks included in the top coat, but the metal flecks (not metal flakes, smaller) settled out as the paint dried to form a layer under the color. I haven't mentioned the other member's name, I'll leave it to him if he wants to jump into this or not.


----------



## Freqman1

Oilit said:


> I don't know anything about paint, but I was asking another member on here (by private message) about another bike, and he said he thinks Schwinn may have changed paint during the "50's, but called both types opalescent. If I understood him, they went from having a separate reflective metallic layer under the top coat to having metallic flecks included in the top coat, but the metal flecks (not metal flakes, smaller) settled out as the paint dried to form a layer under the color. I haven't mentioned the other member's name, I'll leave it to him if he wants to jump into this or not.





They used "Opalescent" and then "Radiant" and that analysis seems correct to me. Again I'd like to see the steer tubes of these so called gold base coat (oxidized) bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oilit

This bike recently sold on Ebay, and now it's been re-listed with the missing parts replaced with re-pops. I don't know the serial number, but the new listing shows the rear hub (alloy, dated 54   5) and also shows it has the double rear loop, so it's one of the early ones. A lot of these bikes I've seen in pictures look like the red has faded ("sun-burned") but this one looks more like the paint has worn down, leaving the undercoat to show through. Some of it looks yellow, but some just looks silver. I checked with the 1st seller to use his pictures, I haven't checked with the new one yet.
The new listing is here: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=174195908031


----------



## mrg

Wow, sold for $300 ( + shipping? ), added repop light, fenders & a 80's seat and quadrupled the price! pretty optimistic!.


----------



## GTs58

mrg said:


> Wow, sold for $300 ( + shipping? ), added repop light, fenders & a 80's seat and quadrupled the price! pretty optimistic!.




That's more than optimistic, it's freaking insane. Silvercreek sold his beautifully restored correct black Jag for $875. Rino is nutso.


----------



## Jeff54

GTs58 said:


> That's more than optimistic, it's freaking insane. Silvercreek sold his beautifully restored correct black Jag for $875. Rino is nutso.



Bike does look pretty good now. As far as current offering? I'm betting that some delusional idiot told Rino that the Aluminum fleck, mixed in clear crackle coat, the top candy red coat,  finishing coat of crappy U.V. decomposed red  color pigment that faded to an orange-ish color. is actuality gold.. Despite actual photographic evidence of the head post area , under the head badge (Not degraded from UV rays ) 1955 Corvette, Opalescent Red, head post, carefully sanded down and buffed to a high gloss to reveal the multi layers in it. , taken on a faded frame. That their aint no dam Gold!  .. 

Help me out here; Who was that Dumb A who calls people names, attempt to ridicule anybody he disagrees with, stalks, curses at people in public forums, , talks behind their back, writes personal attacks at those,  calls others pot heads, druggies and more? Just like a whinny girly girl wimp who blames others to avoid admitting they're WRONG!  Who's keeps running around claiming it's real gold? Or worse, that Aluminum, Just as Schwinn says it is,  is fricken gold? LMFAO!

Who's that repulsive fool who abuses others yet:

Cant see the forest for the trees, even with evidences? (See photo below)


----------



## Jim sciano

Ok, I don’t want to be a part of any drama here. But on my late 54/early 55 jag which I posted some pics above.  The red paint which should be opalescent red, I should be able to sand on the red and then see a layer of silver before I hit the traditional schwinn brown primer, correct? I think I might try this on the fork, above the bottom bearing. I am curious because mine didn’t fade the traditional way. Could be it was just stored out of the sunlight too. I’ll post results later.


----------



## Jeff54

Jim sciano said:


> Ok, I don’t want to be a part of any drama here. But on my late 54/early 55 jag which I posted some pics above.  The red paint which should be opalescent red, I should be able to sand on the red and then see a layer of silver before I hit the traditional schwinn brown primer, correct? I think I might try this on the fork, above the bottom bearing. I am curious because mine didn’t fade the traditional way. Could be it was just stored out of the sunlight too. I’ll post results later.



No, You are correct Jim. Evidently, it is a matter of sun exposure. The variations are quite common in Schwinn's Opalescent Red for about 4 years. The following, ;  'Radiant Red Named, From 1957-ish  doesn't illustrate the same extremity, or defect in the pigment.

Thereto, on the other and. Mine was a New Mexico based; house painted, over the heavily Red deteriorated pigment.  Arizona and New Mexico get the most old car and bike UV damage.  Mine had , a decent coat of red led primer, Then brushed medium-blue vinyl or poly-vinyl.  cheap house paint over just about everything. .

Kind of a neat thing about the hardness, really durable aspect before it was house painted, where not sanded or chipped, All the fading hasn't effected, dried out, or decomposed the original enamel finish. I mean, ,   where I've managed to get the house paint off, you can buff up, polish or rub the original paint faded or not,  and get a really,  really, nice gloss shine. .

I've been using Goof Off to melt the red led off the original finish b/c under that red lead house paint, if I can expose more of original finish, not a good representation in this photo but, dang that will shine! I'm thinking,, if I can get the crap off, then, it'll be a calico colored Schwinn; [grin]

BTW, who asked to see the fork tube? Here ya go.


----------



## mrg

For what it's worth my bike was covered in spray can blue so wasn't easy to strip and probably lost some red but never knew if the gold tint over the silver was left from the red. I think this guard was a factory repaint (from the reject pile) for the  "New" Jagure because there was still a shadow of another factory decal under the Jag on the guard so who knows what went on at the factory especially with the prototypes. Neat how the white Jag decal protected the OG red before it fading away


----------



## spoker

anyone have one with the monsoon tires?


----------



## Jim sciano

spoker said:


> anyone have one with the monsoon tires?



I bought my ex gf a jaguar many many years ago and at that time it still had a monsoon tire in the rear. I got a hold of her about a year ago to see if she would sell me the bike but she said she is still not ready to get rid of it. Hopefully I will acquire that bike again someday


----------



## spoker

i think a guy from mpls had one with one if the monsoon tires,only one iv ever seen


----------



## Jim sciano

GTs58 said:


> That's more than optimistic, it's freaking insane. Silvercreek sold his beautifully restored correct black Jag for $875. Rino is nutso.



Looks like it sold. That’s crazy


----------



## mrg

Always kinda skeptical when there was only one bid, wouldn't be surprised if it pops up again!


----------



## Oilit

There's something been nagging me about the worn-paint Jaguar above and it finally fell into place. In this thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/small-forebrake-introduction.165221/page-2 , there was considerable argument about whether early Schwinn brake cables were aluminum or gold colored, until @mr.cycleplane discovered that the aluminum colored coverings had been coated with a shellac that darkened over time, giving them a light gold appearance. Looking at the color variations on this bike, could there be something similar going on with the reflective coating? I'm guessing the metal flecks had to be mixed into some type of clear coat.


----------



## Jeff54

I'm not sure, just barely remember cables I saw and used in 60's except much older cables were similar but different too. However, what I do know is a bit about polyvinyl and its introduction in the manufacturing industry, a little. Prior to it, were various forms of rubber and Celluloid and Celluloids  can be made with clear transparent and or translucent variations. Rubber wasn't an option for glitter infused products then and I doubt even now. . As a rubberized plastic, Celluloid and forms, of or variation, it was possibly  integrated as a shield over cables until the mid or late 40's at best. While flexible Celluloid compounds would dry, or rot and decompose I doubt or do not recall any ability to use metal flake or powders and or blend into products durable enough as a coating for cables. Rubbers are, most likely, what you'll find up to the 196o's.

Polyvinyl, on the other hand, is quite capable of  maintaining its purpose and, blending with metallic of various sizes. So, I don't think you would find cables coated with metallic powders, fleck, flake or glitter, until late 50's maybe, yet moreover, early 60's as the formulation of Polyvinyl had advanced enough to apply as a spray or dip coating. And most importantly, durable enough to resist ultraviolet induced deterioration,; not  until Mid to late 60's ..

Lastly, in enamels, or metallic paints, it's not soft enough, flexible enough, doesn't like Rubber, fer-get-about-it.

mid to late 1960's UV resistant Polyvinyl is your sugar-daddy, [wink] But hell, who's to say nobody used cheap A paint to hype cable sales,,  and,, quite inferior  product.


----------



## mrg

@Freqman1 ,This fork is off my repainted ( orange ) HotRod 53/4 Jag, I now see it was OG red with silver undercoat over red primer!, can't find any of the faded red on this one because of the repaint tho. Green is a Oct. 54 and appears to be different kind of paint not needing a base coat but with flecks in the paint!, I would like to see a later 54/5 red fork to see if it's different also?, is that Opalescent vs. Flamboyant?.


----------



## GTs58

mrg said:


> @Freqman1 ,This fork is off my repainted ( orange ) HotRod 53/4 Jag, I now see it was OG red with silver undercoat over red primer!, can't find any of the faded red on this one because of the repaint tho. Green is a Oct. 54 and appears to be different kind of paint not needing a base coat but with flecks in the paint!, I would like to see a later 54/5 red fork to see if it's different also?, is that Opalescent vs. Flamboyant?.
> 
> View attachment 1158567
> 
> View attachment 1158568
> 
> View attachment 1158569View attachment 1158574





All the Opalescent and later Radiant colors had the aluminum base coat, it just doesn't show up on the steer tubes. Here's some shots of my Opal Red/Gold 55 Corvette's fork. The pin stripper was getting his brush ready for work. 
And then some Green forks with no aluminum base coat visible.


----------



## mrg

Finally pulled out and finished ( kinda ) my black dbl bracket early 54, not suppose to have a tank but I like it!


----------



## Oilit

mrg said:


> Finally pulled out and finished ( kinda ) my black dbl bracket early 54, not suppose to have a tank but I like it!
> 
> View attachment 1159710
> 
> View attachment 1159711View attachment 1159712



Interesting that your Rocket Ray has the "visor" over the light, but some others don't. Did this depend on when they were produced?


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> Interesting that your Rocket Ray has the "visor" over the light, but some others don't. Did this depend on when they were produced?




This is a very early Jag spec sheet and the 1955 spec sheet also shows the visor. Could be that some of the lights have been replaced? Most of the Jags I see don't even have the light. 
Seems that every single Schwinn model that came with the Rocket Ray is shown with the visor starting with the early Panther and Hornets, so I would guess if they don't have the visor it's a replacement.


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> This is a very early Jag spec sheet and the 1955 spec sheet also shows the visor. Could be that some of the lights have been replaced? Most of the Jags I see don't even have the light.
> Seems that every single Schwinn model that came with the Rocket Ray is shown with the visor starting with the early Panther and Hornets, so I would guess if they don't have the visor it's a replacement.
> 
> View attachment 1159968



That's interesting if it's true, and it's an angle I hadn't considered!


----------



## GTs58

NOS piece on ebay.


----------



## mrg

Also some visors are painted, some chrome?


----------



## Jim sciano

I forgot to post some of my pics from when I finished refurbishing the late 54 produced, 55 model jag. Turned out pretty good. First pic is what I started with. No silver undercoat found, even when I sanded on the fork tube. Only silver is on the rocket ray that came from another bike


----------



## Oilit

Jim sciano said:


> I forgot to post some of my pics from when I finished refurbishing the late 54 produced, 55 model jag. Turned out pretty good. First pic is what I started with. No silver undercoat found, even when I sanded on the fork tube. Only silver is on the rocket ray that came from another bike  View attachment 1212025
> View attachment 1212027
> 
> View attachment 1212026
> 
> View attachment 1212028
> 
> View attachment 1212029
> 
> View attachment 1212030



Is that an air brake hanging off your rear fender?


----------



## Jim sciano

Oilit said:


> Is that an air brake hanging off your rear fender?



Air brake?


----------



## Oilit

Jim sciano said:


> Air brake?



I was trying to make a joke. Jet fighters use air brakes to increase drag and slow down quick, and I built model air planes as a kid. You have the biggest mud flap I ever recall seeing on a bicycle.


----------



## mrg

I thought that was a curb cleaner!, nice bike tho!


----------



## GTs58

Excellent job on the clean up detailing on that Jag @Jim sciano


----------



## Jim sciano

Oilit said:


> I was trying to make a joke. Jet fighters use air brakes to increase drag and slow down quick, and I built model air planes as a kid. You have the biggest mud flap I ever recall seeing on a bicycle.



Haha. I didn’t realize that schwinn made a mud flap until recently. Or at least had their name on it. When I bought the first one, there was no reference to size on the posting but I bought it anyway. When it arrived, I couldn’t believe how big it was. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Jim sciano

GTs58 said:


> Excellent job on the clean up detailing on that Jag @Jim sciano



It takes an ungodly amount of time because I do every piece by hand including the nuts and bolts. But, you can really make a turd shine in my opinion, doing it that way. I usually only do that to the bikes I plan on keeping. I always use flitz on the paint and chrome. Seems to keep the paint, chrome and parts protected for many years without re polishing.


----------



## hzqw2l

mrg said:


> Also some visors are painted, some chrome?
> 
> View attachment 1160266



 Going to say since this is a Black Jaguar, Schwinn used the standard Panther light with chrome visor.  The radiant colors would be completely painted like this one:


----------



## SilverBullet08

Picked up this one last week


----------



## SilverBullet08

Serial #B71467


----------



## mrg

Double rear fender bracket?


----------



## Oilit

SilverBullet08 said:


> Serial #B71467



If you get the chance, post some more pictures. I've got three of these bikes, but only one has the double bracket. There's also two different versions of the seat post decals, some have brass head badges and some aluminum, there's a couple of different seats, they can have either alloy S.-A. hubs or steel and there may be more variations.


----------



## SilverBullet08

More


----------



## SilverBullet08

Oilit said:


> If you get the chance, post some more pictures. I've got three of these bikes, but only one has the double bracket. There's also two different versions of the seat post decals, some have brass head badges and some aluminum, there's a couple of different seats, they can have either alloy S.-A. hubs or steel and there may be more variations.



Just posted pics


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Sweet green schwinn, really nice!


----------



## SilverBullet08

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sweet green schwinn, really nice!



Thank you!


----------



## Oilit

SilverBullet08 said:


> More
> 
> View attachment 1305044
> 
> View attachment 1305045
> 
> View attachment 1305046
> 
> View attachment 1305047
> 
> View attachment 1305048
> 
> View attachment 1305049
> 
> View attachment 1305050
> 
> View attachment 1305051
> 
> View attachment 1305052
> 
> View attachment 1305053
> 
> View attachment 1305054
> 
> View attachment 1305055
> 
> View attachment 1305056
> 
> View attachment 1305057
> 
> View attachment 1305058
> 
> View attachment 1305059
> 
> View attachment 1305060
> 
> View attachment 1305061
> 
> View attachment 1305062



Airflow seat, alloy hub, double brackets, and that chrome and paint will shine - that's a 10 in my book!


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> Airflow seat, alloy hub, double brackets, and that chrome and paint will shine - that's a 10 in my book!




Have you been keeping a detailed list of all these Jags? Last night I checked out quite a few of these early C serial Jags and the hub dates are all over the place. The only one of the C serials that didn't have the double brackets is @Dave Stromberger 's. That's just strange! 









						Schwinn Jaguar 1953 | All Things Schwinn
					

what length shifter cable do i need for a 1953 schwinn jaguar




					thecabe.com


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> Have you been keeping a detailed list of all these Jags? Last night I checked out quite a few of these early C serial Jags and the hub dates are all over the place. The only one of the C serials that didn't have the double brackets is @Dave Stromberger 's. That's just strange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn Jaguar 1953 | All Things Schwinn
> 
> 
> what length shifter cable do i need for a 1953 schwinn jaguar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com



No, I probably should, but I'm too busy trying to figure where to stash my newest find. I've been on a binge lately and I've got bikes coming out of my ears. But I did go to see the Jaguar that @Freqman1 posted here, turns out it was 10 miles from my house:








						Oct 1953 Jaguar | All Things Schwinn
					

I guess this is probably considered a '54 missing the Rocket Ray but the rest of it seems to be there and correct as far as I can tell. @Two wheel toyz @Oilit V/r Shawn




					thecabe.com
				



It's got an alloy hub dated "54  7" so it proves your point that stamped drop-outs sometimes sat around a while before they were actually built up into a bike. And there's at least two "C" serials with a single bracket. (Sorry about the blurry picture).


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> No, I probably should, but I'm too busy trying to figure where to stash my newest find. I've been on a binge lately and I've got bikes coming out of my ears. But I did go to see the Jaguar that @Freqman1 posted here, turns out it was 10 miles from my house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 1953 Jaguar | All Things Schwinn
> 
> 
> I guess this is probably considered a '54 missing the Rocket Ray but the rest of it seems to be there and correct as far as I can tell. @Two wheel toyz @Oilit V/r Shawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got an alloy hub dated "54  7" so it proves your point that stamped drop-outs sometimes sat around a while before they were actually built up into a bike. And there's at least two "C" serials with a single bracket. (Sorry about the blurry picture).
> 
> View attachment 1305794
> 
> View attachment 1305795
> 
> View attachment 1305796




Well that one sure throws a kicker in the overall situation! I wonder what Dave's hub date is and if it has the later seat post decal too. He never posted pictures either so his is still a mystery. Schwinn must have been in complete chaos during this time.


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> Well that one sure throws a kicker in the overall situation! I wonder what Dave's hub date is and if it has the later seat post decal too. He never posted pictures either so his is still a mystery. Schwinn must have been in complete chaos during this time.



I'm guessing they were gearing up to introduce the middleweights, maybe that was the main focus. But they wouldn't have known that the middleweights would be such a success, so maybe not. Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## hzqw2l

Barn fresh....















I'll post details in a separate thread...


----------



## Oilit

hzqw2l said:


> Barn fresh....View attachment 1307673
> 
> View attachment 1307674
> 
> View attachment 1307675
> 
> View attachment 1307676
> I'll post details in a separate thread...



And you even got the Rocket Ray with it! And is that a Miller light set?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

wow,wow,wow real nice. I don't think there are barns like that around me


----------



## Oilit

Jim sciano said:


> I have a “54” as well. Serial number is C87481. 11/13-11/25. When I got it, it had the incorrect seat on it. I put a repop Troxel on it but would love to find something original. I have the original bars but wanted to keep my cruiser bars on it because I do ride it. View attachment 913762
> View attachment 913763
> 
> View attachment 913764



@Jim sciano, do you have any "before" pictures of your green Jaguar? I notice that the Rocket Ray on yours is identical to the one on @hzqw2l's bike. Was yours original?


----------



## Jim sciano

Oilit said:


> @Jim sciano, do you have any "before" pictures of your green Jaguar? I notice that the Rocket Ray on yours is identical to the one on @hzqw2l's bike. Was yours original?



Well, unfortunately I don’t. I got this bike over 20 years ago and took a few before pics but have never come across them. What I can tell you about the light is, it was painted by myself with a color matched spray paint. With that being said, it was completely green before I painted it. I wish I wouldn’t have painted it because it was slightly rusty. Slightly rusty back then meant you had to restore it. Now, the minimal amount of rust it had would have cleaned up pretty good. But to answer your question, it was solid green before I repainted it. No chrome bezel.


----------



## Oilit

Jim sciano said:


> Well, unfortunately I don’t. I got this bike over 20 years ago and took a few before pics but have never come across them. What I can tell you about the light is, it was painted by myself with a color matched spray paint. With that being said, it was completely green before I painted it. I wish I wouldn’t have painted it because it was slightly rusty. Slightly rusty back then meant you had to restore it. Now, the minimal amount of rust it had would have cleaned up pretty good. But to answer your question, it was solid green before I repainted it. No chrome bezel.



Thank you, that's what I wanted to know! So that supports @hzqw2l's idea about the Rocket Rays.


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> Thank you, that's what I wanted to know! So that supports @hzqw2l's idea about the Rocket Rays.




So Schwinn actually tore these down and painted them huh?  Then they left the chrome exposed on the black & white ones?


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> So Schwinn actually tore these down and painted them huh?  Then they left the chrome exposed on the black & white ones?



Maybe Frank Schwinn wanted to make sure the color matched. He must have been a pain to work for.


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> Maybe Frank Schwinn wanted to make sure the color matched. He must have been a pain to work for.



Were the insides actually painted also? Here is one that is on an early 1954 Jag. No eyebrow piece either, so I'm not sure about this being original to that Jag. Serial is a C725**


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> Were the insides actually painted also? Here is one that is on an early 1954 Jag. No eyebrow piece either, so I'm not sure about this being original to that Jag. Serial is a C725**
> 
> View attachment 1312525



If you paint the electrical parts, you risk painting the contacts and having lights that don't work. So if the insides were painted, Delta must have done it before final assembly, or else they sent Schwinn the parts and Schwinn did the final assembly after paint. I don't doubt Schwinn could have, but whether they would have is beyond me.


----------



## hzqw2l

GTs58 said:


> So Schwinn actually tore these down and painted them huh?  Then they left the chrome exposed on the black & white ones?



It  looks like Schwinn painted Rocket Rays to match on all the Panthers.  Black...Blue...Green...Maroon with the chrome accents.
White was probably a standard Delta light.
I owned an original 1955 black and red Hornet once that had a Red bottom with Black top.
So not so surprised that Schwinn would color match for the metallic colors offered as well.
Maybe Delta painted per Schwinn orders?


----------



## Oilit

hzqw2l said:


> It  looks like Schwinn painted Rocket Rays to match on all the Panthers.  Black...Blue...Green...Maroon with the chrome accents.
> White was probably a standard Delta light.
> I owned an original 1955 black and red Hornet once that had a Red bottom with Black top.
> So not so surprised that Schwinn would color match for the metallic colors offered as well.
> Maybe Delta painted per Schwinn orders?
> View attachment 1312536



The customer is always right, especially if he's got money!


----------



## mrg

I'm betting Schwinn was a big enough customer for Delta that they sent their order in with a color code and Delta sent out the lights in the colors ordered and for stock colors like black they sent out what the already had some with or without chrome bezel/eyebrow. I've learned over the years we over think some of this stuff, for the bike companies these were toys and they had to just ship them out and didn't think people would be picking them apart 60+ yrs later. there were always disclaimers at the bottom of the catalog page " subject to change " which happened alot with seats, tires, pedals etc. and even lights.


----------



## GTs58

hzqw2l said:


> It  looks like Schwinn painted Rocket Rays to match on all the Panthers.  Black...Blue...Green...Maroon with the chrome accents.
> White was probably a standard Delta light.
> I owned an original 1955 black and red Hornet once that had a Red bottom with Black top.
> So not so surprised that Schwinn would color match for the metallic colors offered as well.
> Maybe Delta painted per Schwinn orders?
> View attachment 1312536




Are the insides painted in the bike's color or do they all have the Delta white inside? Wondering if Schwinn painted these or Delta because I only have the white one.


----------



## mrg

Mine have always had same color inside & out ( or bare metal with over spray inside ), never had one with different color inside.


----------



## Jim sciano

GTs58 said:


> Were the insides actually painted also? Here is one that is on an early 1954 Jag. No eyebrow piece either, so I'm not sure about this being original to that Jag. Serial is a C725**
> 
> View attachment 1312525





GTs58 said:


> Were the insides actually painted also? Here is one that is on an early 1954 Jag. No eyebrow piece either, so I'm not sure about this being original to that Jag. Serial is a C725**
> 
> View attachment 1312525



Mine was painted on the inside too. I have a opal red jag that was mostly painted over that had the rocket ray on it. That rocket ray, although terribly faded is the same way. Solid, no chrome brow.


----------



## hzqw2l

The Jaguar I just obtained has the original light.  Overspray on inside of the light top and base.


----------



## GTs58

Interesting. Looks like a one shot/coat paint that comes close to the Opal colors.


----------



## Notagamerguy

I pick this 53 frame up. Some say its a Jaguar others say its homemade. Reguardless its definitely repainted with alot the parts swaped out. Im adding these  photos just in case anyone else ran into a bike like this.


----------



## Oilit

Notagamerguy said:


> I pick this 53 frame up. Some say its a Jaguar others say its homemade. Reguardless its definitely repainted with alot the parts swaped out. Im adding these  photos just in case anyone else ran into a bike like this.
> 
> View attachment 1398482
> 
> View attachment 1398483
> 
> View attachment 1398484



I'm with @GTs58, I have no doubt that your frame was originally a late '53 or early '54 balloon tire Jaguar. And it looks like everything else on your bike was originally Schwinn (except the stem, maybe), but from a collection of different models over about 20 years. Finding all the original parts now would be take years and stacks of cash, you'd honestly be better off parting it out and putting the money toward a better example. But whoever put yours together came up with an interesting combination, almost like somebody's idea of "Schwinn's Greatest Hits", all in one bike. If it was mine, I'd try to get it back good enough to ride and see how I liked it before I did anything else. Maybe replace that "Mag" chainwheel with a "Clover" version, just for looks.


----------



## Notagamerguy

Oilit said:


> I'm with @GTs58, I have no doubt that your frame was originally a balloon tire Jaguar. And it looks like everything else on your bike was originally Schwinn, but from a collection of different models over about 20 years. Finding all the original parts now would be take years and stacks of cash, you'd honestly be better off parting it out and putting the money toward a better example. But whoever put yours together came up with an interesting combination, almost like somebody's idea of "Schwinn's Greatest Hits", all in one bike.



I like that schwinn greatest hits . And i agree with you i think these nice parts belong on the correct bikes where they can me more appreciated.


----------



## Oilit

Notagamerguy said:


> I like that schwinn greatest hits . And i agree with you i think these nice parts belong on the correct bikes where they can me more appreciated.



On closer inspection, @Jim sciano is right, that rear brake caliper bracket does look a bit odd, with the caliper off I can see some details a little better. But if you part it out, some of those parts should bring decent money, and you'll have a good start towards getting what you want.


----------



## GTs58

I wonder if that bracket was welded or brazed on. Schwinn brazed them, so if it's welded that might indicate it wasn't some factory R&D getting the Jags caliper bracket figured out for mass production.


----------



## Notagamerguy

GTs58 said:


> I wonder if that bracket was welded or brazed on. Schwinn brazed them, so if it's welded that might indicate it wasn't some factory R&D getting the Jags caliper bracket figured out for mass production.



I cant tell if this is a braze or not its gold on the sides if that means anything


----------



## Jim sciano

Notagamerguy said:


> I cant tell if this is a braze or not its gold on the sides if that means anything
> 
> View attachment 1398567




that appears to be brazed but it almost looks like it’s welded too


----------



## Notagamerguy

Jim sciano said:


> that appears to be brazed but it almost looks like it’s welded too



Heres better pics it does look like a weld


----------



## Jim sciano

Notagamerguy said:


> Heres better pics it does look like a weld
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398575
> 
> View attachment 1398576



Looks like welds from that angle


----------



## GTs58

Well that tells it all. Thanks for posting all the needed pictures!


----------



## mrg

Homemade brake bridge I'd say!


----------



## mrg

All the other ones I've had or seen look the same, ( first 3 are mine ) your is fatter and does not have the same bend like the OG ones!


----------



## spoker

memory lane used to sell that bracet,if u wanted to convert from a single speed to a 3 speed,i still have a couple


----------



## Oilit

spoker said:


> memory lane used to sell that bracet,if u wanted to convert from a single speed to a 3 speed,i still have a couple



Got a picture? How close is it to the originals?


----------



## spoker

no pic they are out in the garsge somewhere,they would d onold catalogs,like 10 to 20 yrs ago


----------



## Jim sciano

Just scored this super clean original Jaguar. Early C003** serial with the rear double bracket. I purchased it from a fellow that got it from the original owner. When he bought it from the original owner, it still had the royal riders on it.  Awesome to see that it was taken care of so well through years. Definitely thrilled, it completes my collection of all available colors for balloon jags.


----------



## Oilit

Congratulations! The chrome looks spotless, the paint and decals are really nice, and the Royal Riders are amazing!


----------



## Jim sciano

Oilit said:


> Congratulations! The chrome looks spotless, the paint and decals are really nice, and the Royal Riders are amazing!



Thanks. Chrome is a bit dull but it seems like that’s how the chrome was for those couple years. I couldn’t believe at first, that it was original paint but it all adds up when you see how clean the cad plated items are.  Definitely the cleanest balloon jag I own.


----------



## GTs58

Jim sciano said:


> Thanks. Chrome is a bit dull but it seems like that’s how the chrome was for those couple years. I couldn’t believe at first, that it was original paint but it all adds up when you see how clean the cad plated items are.  Definitely the cleanest balloon jag I own.




I believe that's the cleanest original Jag I've seen to date. I would've enjoyed talking to the original owner to hear the whole story on his Jag. Recently there was a Corvette 5 speed that changed hands for the first time and that Corvette 5 was just as nice as your Jag. Both of these are remarkable.


----------



## Jim sciano

GTs58 said:


> I believe that's the cleanest original Jag I've seen to date. I would've enjoyed talking to the original owner to hear the whole story on his Jag. Recently there was a Corvette 5 speed that changed hands for the first time and that Corvette 5 was just as nice as your Jag. Both of these are remarkable.



I would have loved to speak with the original owner too. Not very often that I find something that needs next to nothing.


----------



## Jaguar120

What are you referring to, "rear double bracket?"  Sorry just trying to learn.  Cheers......gk


----------



## GTs58

Jaguar120 said:


> What are you referring to, "rear double bracket?"  Sorry just trying to learn.  Cheers......gk




These first Jags had two rear fender/brake brackets. Reason being the frames were already built and then they had to add the flat bracket for the rear caliper.

Looks at Jim's shot of the situation.


----------



## Jim sciano

Jaguar120 said:


> What are you referring to, "rear double bracket?"  Sorry just trying to learn.  Cheers......gk



See photos below. The very early jag had both rear brackets because they simply modified phantom frames when the jags were first thought up. Then they started making jag specific frames a short time later.


----------



## Jaguar120

Hey thanks for all the great info.  Cheers........


----------



## Oilit

@Jim sciano, what is the recommended air pressure on the Royal Riders? I'm still trying to figure out why they were supposed to coast "65% farther" (according to the ads). On mine it looks like it's "INFLATE 22 TO ?? LBS" but they're too far gone to really make out the last number.


----------



## Jim sciano

Oilit said:


> @Jim sciano, what is the recommended air pressure on the Royal Riders? I'm still trying to figure out why they were supposed to coast "65% farther" (according to the ads). On mine it looks like it's "INFLATE 22 TO ?? LBS" but they're too far gone to really make out the last number.



@Oilit  It says inflate 22 to 35 psi. I almost wonder if the, “coasts 65% farther” has something more to do with the tread pattern. Definitely a unique tread pattern compared to most of that time.


----------



## Oilit

Jim sciano said:


> @Oilit  It says inflate 22 to 35 psi. I almost wonder if the, “coasts 65% farther” has something more to do with the tread pattern. Definitely a unique tread pattern compared to most of that time.



If it was higher air pressure that would explain it, but 35 lbs. sounds average for the time. Maybe the tread pattern could make that much difference, I just don't know. Maybe a difference in material or construction? But if there was, you would think that would affect the air pressure rating. At this point, your guess is as good as any. Thanks!


----------



## Jim sciano

Oilit said:


> If it was higher air pressure that would explain it, but 35 lbs. sounds average for the time. Maybe the tread pattern could make that much difference, I just don't know. Maybe a difference in material or construction? But if there was, you would think that would affect the air pressure rating. At this point, your guess is as good as any. Thanks!



The only other thing I could add, the tires are extremely light. Possibly the rayon? Or, they are so dry from age and it’s just more speculation. Lol


----------



## Oilit

For future reference, here's a link to the Jaguar that @bigmikebike posted. Between him and @Jim sciano that's two really nice ones in a week! So there's at least a few still out there!








						Sold - For Sale 1954 Schwinn Jaguar Complete, 100% Original $1300 | Archive (sold)
					

For Sale: 100% original and complete Schwinn Jaguar. Balloon tire 3 Speed . Only sold for a little over a year.  Sturmey Archer 3 speed, Weinmann hand brakes, Faulhaber crash rail saddle, US Royal Royal Rider tires. $1300. Located in Glen Cove, NY on Long Island. Please contact Mike Martino if...




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> If it was higher air pressure that would explain it, but 35 lbs. sounds average for the time. Maybe the tread pattern could make that much difference, I just don't know. Maybe a difference in material or construction? But if there was, you would think that would affect the air pressure rating. At this point, your guess is as good as any. Thanks!




There are a few things that would make a bike coast further but the claim to 65% more is pretty crazy and they never explained how they came to that percentage. Theirs was pumped up to the max PSI and the other one (1) was at the minimum PSI and was a studded tire? I'm betting they were comparing grapes to raisins. Tread pattern, road contact surface, rubber compound and the thickness of the actual tread make a bike difference in rolling resistance. Ever ride a bike with a studded "off road" tire that was at the minimum or less PSI? When I road my studded tired Cruiser 5 on asphalt for the first time I decided to buy some some road tires for it since most of my riding is on asphalt. The ride, drag and vibration compared to my middleweights was like night and day.


----------



## Oilit

It was supposed to be their top of the line (according to their ads), but it's hard to tell where the hype ends and actual facts begin. But it seems to have been factory spec. for at least two of the early three speed ballooners. So far that's about all that can be said for sure.


----------



## GTs58

I've seen at least four different spec sheets for the Jaguars and some of the spec'd items were changed. The one that's posted on the Findley scans that was in the Oct. 53 Schwinn Reporter calls out the Royal Riders in either white or blackwall.
One I believe is an early 54 spec sheet were the tires are said to be the Typhoon with the Blackwall Royal rider as an option. Check out the color options and text saying it has a luggage carrier. Then the 1955 catalog says the tires are the Schwinn Monsoons!!

*1955 catalog*







*Early 1954?*


----------



## mrg

Has anyone ever seen a Dark red, blue, green, Opalescent gold or violet???


----------



## GTs58

mrg said:


> Has anyone ever seen a Dark red, blue, green, Opalescent gold or violet???View attachment 1493976




You haven't seen a gold Jaguar?  😜  I haven't seen one with a rear carrier.


----------



## Jaguar120

Is this dark blue?


----------



## GTs58

Jaguar120 said:


> Is this dark blue?
> 
> View attachment 1494375





Looks like Opalescent Blue. Possibly the same shade as Dark Blue?


----------



## Jaguar120

How about calling it opalescent dark blue?


----------



## GTs58

Jaguar120 said:


> How about calling it opalescent dark blue?




I believe this is Dark Blue. It's an opaque paint.


----------



## Jim sciano

The three opalescent colors were red, blue, and green. They also had the black. I have never come across any other colors especially the other colors listed. I’m sure that was a typo in the ad or something that was considered and never happened.


----------



## Oilit

Here's a 1953/54 that sold here on the CABE. Listed yesterday evening by @mcdillis, it's already sold. With a "C" serial, the early seat post decal and the double rear bracket, the only thing not shown is the hub date. Paint's a little faded but straight and complete, this one went fast and I can see why.









						Sold - 1954 or 1955 Schwinn Balloon Tire 3 Speed Jaguar, All Original $500 plus $150 shipping or $50 delivery charge to Memory Lane  just pm me | Archive (sold)
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## Jeff54

mrg said:


> Has anyone ever seen a Dark red, blue, green, Opalescent gold or violet???View attachment 1493976



"Violet in 54, I've never even considered this! Albeit nor had a Jag so, ever bothered for that matter. Gold too, now I get that. 😄 I've never seen tech instructions for secret colors with a new 54 Schwinn but that's not hard to presume on an early Opal red, technical bonus instructions:

"Leave your Opalescent red in sun for 20-50 years and watch the magical transition into pure Gold!!
😜 

.
.


----------



## Jeff54

GTs58 said:


> I believe this is Dark Blue. It's an opaque paint.
> 
> View attachment 1494416




I _believe, _if that bike's color is not solid blue and does have metallic, it is not a candy paint. Because, before circa 1954 Schwinn's Opalescent color names were based on very fine powder that lent to the effect, but simply; metal; flake, a single coat of metallic blue verses Candied, which were all the rage in the 1930's and 40's auto paints, up until Candy paint got hot, as in hot rod trends.

And regarding a Candy dark blue, 'What the heck is that called?' I _think_ the answer resides somewhere in the Candy blue Ladies Phantom. And a few others. Yet long lost even, it seems, in records Schwinn Bike shops contained. Or, nobody's checked them as a possibility, yet?.

.
.


----------



## DrRumack80

Oilit said:


> Here's a 1953/54 that sold here on the CABE. Listed yesterday evening by @mcdillis, it's already sold. With a "C" serial, the early seat post decal and the double rear bracket, the only thing not shown is the hub date. Paint's a little faded but straight and complete, this one went fast and I can see why.



Someone got a great deal.  Those balloon tire Jags are very cool. Wish I hadn't sold mine!


----------



## Oilit

DrRumack80 said:


> Someone got a great deal.  Those balloon tire Jags are very cool. Wish I hadn't sold mine!



I don't need another one, but I have to admit I was tempted. Stupid mortgage payment!


----------

